# Drop down TV monitor



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anybody had the pleasure of the two plastic lugs that hold the screen up in place break ?
If so, did you manage to get it repaired, or a spare part, or any resolution. Apart from throwing the hundreds of pounds worth of rubbish in the bin.


Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

How about an email to Autotrail via their website, use the contact us button. That may help as I did with a naff entertainment system. They replaced it and fixed all my little problems with the MH.

Bob


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Bob
Have tried that and am told that the warranty does not cover such items even though it is obvious that the clip is not up to the job. The warranty only covers the functionality of the unit.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Murano said:


> Bob
> Have tried that and am told that the warranty does not cover such items even though it is obvious that the clip is not up to the job. The warranty only covers the functionality of the unit.


I suggest you mention Sale of Goods Act to them as the item has to reasonably be expected to maintain its integrity and they are not allowed to say that it is excluded. It MUST work!

Stamp your feet and threaten them with a bill to have the offending item repaired.

Sorry - take this advice to the supplying dealer - they have to ensure the product they sell is of a merchantable quality, even if it is a 50p clip on a £50k motorhome.


----------

